# AB 1127 add changing tables to RR's



## ADAguy (May 17, 2017)

They tried this 3 years ago, check it out.
California


----------



## ADAguy (May 29, 2017)

Interesting, no responses yet?


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Interesting, no responses yet?



*It went No where*
http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article145350744.html

 ...three years ago, carried by then-Sen. Lois Wolk, D-Davis, and passed with broad bipartisan support, was *vetoed by Gov. Jerry Brown*, who called it “a* good business practice, but not one that I am inclined to legislate.”*
“At a time when many have raised concerns about the number of regulations in California, I believe it would be more prudent to leave the matter of diaper changing stations to the private sector,” he wrote in a veto message. “Already, many businesses have taken steps to accommodate their customers in this regard.”
Read more here: http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article145350744.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 1, 2017)

That was then, it has risen up again.


----------

